
36 Days of Type - valand
https://36days.reflektor.digital/
======
mattdesl
Reflektor is doing some great & innovative WebGL work.

Shameless plug: this was using canvas-sketch[1] to build out some of the
sketches.

[1] [https://github.com/mattdesl/canvas-
sketch/](https://github.com/mattdesl/canvas-sketch/)

~~~
52-6F-62
I did notice the name and logo were awfully familiar, though.

[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/MMOg-_aR48tAdBU-
crlM...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/MMOg-_aR48tAdBU-
crlM10dhWLSHMxTZiQvmQ0KcYJhSOtGq4yrnD1HrqgDosbP3vTlkF5FPkQT1U-x8HysTJDAmekP9c3xLFNyVFp29rl6RsTIcjrtf)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflektor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflektor)

It's not the exact same, but it's really uncanny.

They appear to be Canadian judging by some of the clients, so maybe it was
intentional?

------
spectramax
Why do contemporary designers fall for the following trends over and over:

\- Magenta/Purple colors \- Gradients \- Large Typography \- Animations \-
Hijacking scroll \- Excessive use of white space

This seems the trend these days.

------
masswerk
Sadly, some of those shot my GPU (not exactly the newest one), requiring a
full restart.

(The dilemma of WebGL & Co: either we need better bound checking, which
somewhat neglects the point of having fast graphics, or we're living
dangerously.)

------
pjmlp
> Pleased visit on the desktop.

Moves into another Website.

~~~
thunderbong
I agree that nowadays everything should be responsive, however I feel
discarding someone else's effort when they are mentioning that the site is for
desktop, is inconsiderate.

Also, if you're browsing sites which reach the front page of HN, the same way
you visit other social sites, I think you're already in the wrong company.

~~~
Isamu
I got the message on my desktop. Because my monitor is configured portrait,
not landscape.

When I stretched the browser into a second monitor, it came to life.

So it's the browser window dimensions, apparently. But it was still
unnecessarily restrictive.

~~~
kaffeemitsahne
Same for me with the browser occupying the right half of my screen.

